
Comet Ison 'destroyed in Sun pass' - zoowar
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-25143861
======
benjoffe
This has been called too early, comets are very unpredictable and ISON appears
to be brightening again as it loops around:
[http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5480/11106507235_ec20b425d7_o....](http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5480/11106507235_ec20b425d7_o.gif)
(apparently the same thing happened with comet lovejoy).

Somewhat up to date information is being posted to this reddit thread:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/space/comments/1rn7fb/rspace_comet_i...](http://www.reddit.com/r/space/comments/1rn7fb/rspace_comet_ison_perihelion_party_thread_get_in/)

~~~
devindotcom
AFAIK the dust trail was expected to continue along the original path - it
would brighten too as it caught the light, but I understand there is no
nucleus visible.

------
ars
Hopefully we'll get another Comet Ison (i.e. another comet by the ISON
telescope network).

I don't think this one should get exclusive rights to the name any further :)

------
themstheones
What an anti-climax. I'm sure everyone in the hacker news community was
eagerly anticipating the skies in December.

------
deletes
The latest picture is pretty bright for just dust...

[http://sohowww.nascom.nasa.gov//data/REPROCESSING/Completed/...](http://sohowww.nascom.nasa.gov//data/REPROCESSING/Completed/2013/c3/20131128/20131128_2318_c3_512.jpg)

